#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Naima, pedagoge, 29 jaar

## Mo&Fa

Uit onderzoek blijkt dat Islamitische meiden meer moeite hebben met het praten met hun partner over seksuele risicos (zwangerschap/soa) en over seksuele wensen (hoe ver ga je/ wat wil je wel en wat wil je niet). Fa interviewt een aantal meiden hierover.

*Fa*: _Heb je momenteel een relatie?_
Naima: Ja, ik heb een vriend.

*Fa*: _Praat je wel eens met je partner over seks?_ 
Naima: Ja.

*Fa*: _Praat je wel eens met je partner over seksuele risicos (soa, etc.)?_
Naima: Ja. Meestal draait dat op hele discussies uit. Hij heeft het natuurlijk al vaak gedaan en altijd zonder condoom! Nou, dat vind ik dus niet kunnen. Daar hebben we het wel vaak over.

*Fa*: _Praat je wel eens met je partner over seksuele wensen?_
Naima: Ik neem geen blad voor mn mond en zeg wat ik prettig of niet prettig vind. Dat scheelt een hoop gezeik.

*Fa*: _Hoe bespreek je pil/condoomgebruik?_
Naima: Ik gebruik de pil. Ik denk niet dat daar veel aan te bespreken is.

----------


## Neetje

Hoi naima ik ben Neetje,

ik ben helemaal met je eens over de stelling dat meiden/ vrouwen moeite hebben om over seks te praten en dat kan ik mij daar wel een btje voorstellen want in de meeste Islamitiche gezinnen is het ook een taboe om over te praten want seks is voor getrouwde mensen en niet voor pubers, terwijl juist de pubers wel er over moeten praten met hun ouders en soms gaat dat even niet gemakkelijk. In de Heilige Koran wordt er juist wel veel over geschreven. 


Vele groetjes Neetje

----------


## Mohsin

Ja, in de heilige koran staat er inderdaad veel over. maar in de heilige koran staat ook dat je geen sex voor het huwelijk mag hebben en laat staan een vriend hebben en pil gebruiken...Haal de heilige koran er niet bij als je niet weet waar jij het over hebt. 
Ik snap eht doel van deze interviews niet en wat maroc.nl hier mee wil bereiken.
Ik denk dat islamitische meisjes en jongens heel goed weten wat goed is en wat fout is en daar hebben ze maroc.nl met deze bullshit echt niet nodig.

groeten,

----------


## Ghiezzoe

:moe:  

Heb je wel eens de moeite genomen om te kijken naar de goeie bijdragen op dit forum... Stukken die gaan over de Islam enzo ..
Ik denk dat veel Islamitische jongens en meisjes weten wat goed en fout is volgens hun familie en omgeving  aangezien velen de Koran niet lezen laat staan de ahadieth. Van de familie en omgeving leest een groot deel ook al geen Koran en Hadieth..
Ik snap overigens wel dat je geirriteerd bent door Neetje, maar jah die kent de Koran blijkbaar ook al niet.

Salaam





> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Ja, in de heilige koran staat er inderdaad veel over. maar in de heilige koran staat ook dat je geen sex voor het huwelijk mag hebben en laat staan een vriend hebben en pil gebruiken...Haal de heilige koran er niet bij als je niet weet waar jij het over hebt. 
> Ik snap eht doel van deze interviews niet en wat maroc.nl hier mee wil bereiken.
> Ik denk dat islamitische meisjes en jongens heel goed weten wat goed is en wat fout is en daar hebben ze maroc.nl met deze bullshit echt niet nodig. 
> 
> groeten,*

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> * 
> 
> Heb je wel eens de moeite genomen om te kijken naar de goeie bijdragen op dit forum... Stukken die gaan over de Islam enzo ..
> Ik denk dat veel Islamitische jongens en meisjes weten wat goed en fout is volgens hun familie en omgeving  aangezien velen de Koran niet lezen laat staan de ahadieth. Van de familie en omgeving leest een groot deel ook al geen Koran en Hadieth..
> Ik snap overigens wel dat je geirriteerd bent door Neetje, maar jah die kent de Koran blijkbaar ook al niet.
> 
> Salaam*



Salaam Ghizoe,

Ga mij nou niet vertellen dat wat er op deze site staat iets met de Islam te maken heeft. Lees maar goed welke vragen aan die dames zijn gesteld. 
Heb je relatie? Net of een relatie binnen de islam wel mag.
Praat je met je "partner" over sex en soa en weet ik veel allemaal...
is dit wat jij een goede bijdrag noemt???
We moeten niet gaan doen alsof dit heel normaal is geworden, en natuurlijk worden zulke onderwerpen niet binnen onze families besproken..Ik zie het al voor mezelf een moeder die tegen haar dochter zegt: heee Laila, je moet wel pil gebruiken als je sex hebt met je vriend...of en vader die tegen zijn zoon adviseert om condooms te gaan gebruiken.
Het enige wat mijn moeder hierover tegen me zei was: Ba3ad a waldi 3la bnaat la7ram o matfallach 3la bnaaat nass. 

Ik hoop niet dat islimitische meisjes deze Naima als voorbeeld gaan nemen. 29 jaar en een vriend hebben...waaaw..zo bereik je heel veel in je leven...

Allah igalli lina bnaat nass o yahdi maglak...

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Wat ik bedoelde met Islam was oa:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=107918


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=107920

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=107921

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=107923

Even snel wat llinks van de laatste 2 weken...

Er zijn nog veel meer goede bijdragen op dit forum (ondanks dat de insteek ervan in beginsel totaal onislamitisch is  :giechel:  )

Wa a'laika assalamoe wa rahmatoe Allahi wa barakatoeh





> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Salaam Ghizoe,
> 
> Ga mij nou niet vertellen dat wat er op deze site staat iets met de Islam te maken heeft. Lees maar goed welke vragen aan die dames zijn gesteld. 
> Heb je relatie? Net of een relatie binnen de islam wel mag.
> Praat je met je "partner" over sex en soa en weet ik veel allemaal...
> is dit wat jij een goede bijdrag noemt???
> We moeten niet gaan doen alsof dit heel normaal is geworden, en natuurlijk worden zulke onderwerpen niet binnen onze families besproken..Ik zie het al voor mezelf een moeder die tegen haar dochter zegt: heee Laila, je moet wel pil gebruiken als je sex hebt met je vriend...of en vader die tegen zijn zoon adviseert om condooms te gaan gebruiken.
> Het enige wat mijn moeder hierover tegen me zei was: Ba3ad a waldi 3la bnaat la7ram o matfallach 3la bnaaat nass. 
> ...

----------


## Mohsin

Beste Ghizoe,

Ik heb niet gereageerd op wat er op de forums staat. natuurlijk weet ik dat er nog jongens en meisjes die precies weten wat de islam is.

Ik heb gereageerd op: "We lanceren namelijk een nieuw thema: soa/ hiv, zwangerschap, veilig vrijen n de vakantie!" ...Met 'we' bedoelen ze dan www.maroc.nl.
noem je dit dan een goede bijdrage?

SOA/HIV en zwangerschap zijn precies de redenen waarom sex voor het huwelijk haram is.

groeten,

----------


## julliewij

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Beste Ghizoe,
> 
> Ik heb niet gereageerd op wat er op de forums staat. natuurlijk weet ik dat er nog jongens en meisjes die precies weten wat de islam is.
> 
> Ik heb gereageerd op: "We lanceren namelijk een nieuw thema: soa/ hiv, zwangerschap, veilig vrijen n de vakantie!" ...Met 'we' bedoelen ze dan www.maroc.nl.
> noem je dit dan een goede bijdrage?
> 
> SOA/HIV en zwangerschap zijn precies de redenen waarom sex voor het huwelijk haram is.
> ...


dus voor jou liggen de zaken heel simpel? "Ik blijf maagd tot het huwelijk"?

----------


## Mohsin

Ja dat klopt. Ik was maagd tot mijn huwelijk. En daar ben ik trots op.
Bij ons thuis is er geen verschil tussen een man of vrouw. Als mijn moeder van mijn zusje verwacht dat ze maagd blijft dan verwachtte ze dat ook van mij.

----------


## Meknes84

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Salaam Ghizoe,
> 
> Ga mij nou niet vertellen dat wat er op deze site staat iets met de Islam te maken heeft. Lees maar goed welke vragen aan die dames zijn gesteld. 
> Heb je relatie? Net of een relatie binnen de islam wel mag.
> Praat je met je "partner" over sex en soa en weet ik veel allemaal...
> is dit wat jij een goede bijdrag noemt???
> We moeten niet gaan doen alsof dit heel normaal is geworden, en natuurlijk worden zulke onderwerpen niet binnen onze families besproken..Ik zie het al voor mezelf een moeder die tegen haar dochter zegt: heee Laila, je moet wel pil gebruiken als je sex hebt met je vriend...of en vader die tegen zijn zoon adviseert om condooms te gaan gebruiken.
> Het enige wat mijn moeder hierover tegen me zei was: Ba3ad a waldi 3la bnaat la7ram o matfallach 3la bnaaat nass. 
> ...


Beste Mohcin,

allereerst wil ik je van harte welkom heten in het jaar 2004!!
Volgens mij ben je al tijden niet meer in je vaderland geweest. Dit heeft waarschijnlijk niks met Islam te maken, maar wat ik heb gezien, is dat ze in marokko nog aardig met de tijd meegaan, wat sommige marokkanen hier in Nederland wel eens vergeten te doen. Ieder zijn eigen mening natuurlijk, maar in deze nieuwe tijden gelden ook standaarden, zoals RESPECT voor je medemens. Wat ik wil proberen te bereiken, laat iedereen doen wat hij/zij wil, doe jij wat jij wilt en dan zal jij ten eerste geen stress krijgen van wat andere doen en andere zullen zich ook gemakkelijker voelen wanneer er niet negatief over hen gepraat zal worden. Dus vergeet vooral geen goed persoon te zijn, wat in feite een heel belangrijk punt is in de Islam!!

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door Meknes84_ 
> *Beste Mohcin,
> 
> allereerst wil ik je van harte welkom heten in het jaar 2004!!
> Volgens mij ben je al tijden niet meer in je vaderland geweest. Dit heeft waarschijnlijk niks met Islam te maken, maar wat ik heb gezien, is dat ze in marokko nog aardig met de tijd meegaan, wat sommige marokkanen hier in Nederland wel eens vergeten te doen. Ieder zijn eigen mening natuurlijk, maar in deze nieuwe tijden gelden ook standaarden, zoals RESPECT voor je medemens. Wat ik wil proberen te bereiken, laat iedereen doen wat hij/zij wil, doe jij wat jij wilt en dan zal jij ten eerste geen stress krijgen van wat andere doen en andere zullen zich ook gemakkelijker voelen wanneer er niet negatief over hen gepraat zal worden. Dus vergeet vooral geen goed persoon te zijn, wat in feite een heel belangrijk punt is in de Islam!!*


Dank je Beste Meknes 84,

Nee hoor ik reis regelmatig naar mijn vaderland. Sterker nog ik werk daar 2 maanden per jaar.
Ik weet niet wat je verstaat onder "met de tijd meegaan"? 
Ja inderdaad in marokko zijn ze wel met de tijd meegegaan, maar dan de verkeerde richting. Ik zie daar niets waar ik echt blij van wordt, bars overal, hoeren om elke hoek ( je hoeft niet ver te zoeken, kijk maar in hotel zakki bij jou in de buurt), armoede die alleen erger wordt, afgestudeerden die werkloos zijn. Is dit respect voor je medemens?...
Geef volgende keer aub een betere voorbeeld.

----------


## Meknes84

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Dank je Beste Meknes 84,
> 
> Nee hoor ik reis regelmatig naar mijn vaderland. Sterker nog ik werk daar 2 maanden per jaar.
> Ik weet niet wat je verstaat onder "met de tijd meegaan"? 
> Ja inderdaad in marokko zijn ze wel met de tijd meegegaan, maar dan de verkeerde richting. Ik zie daar niets waar ik echt blij van wordt, bars overal, hoeren om elke hoek ( je hoeft niet ver te zoeken, kijk maar in hotel zakki bij jou in de buurt), armoede die alleen erger wordt, afgestudeerden die werkloos zijn. Is dit respect voor je medemens?...
> Geef volgende keer aub een betere voorbeeld.*


We weten allemaal dat de wereld niet perfect is, en al helemaal niet in Marokko. Maar dit zou je niet tegen moeten houden om andere vrij te laten in hun doen. Je kan er misschien tegen zijn, maar wil je dan in een nieuw Iran leven? Waar iedereen gedwongen wordt de Islam te volgen. De straf voor deze mensen volgt later door diegene die daar recht toe heeft (Allah), en niet door een of ander persoon die zichzelf waant in de perfecte Islamitische gemeenschap te leven en meent zich alle rechten verworven te hebben omdat hij een man is (bv Osama Bin Laden). En ik neem aan dat jij ook wel weet dat dat niet de manier is hoe je het moet aanpakken volgens de Islam. Ik probeer alleen te zeggen dat je mensen hun leven moet laten leiden zoals zij dat willen, en ja ook al is ons wereldje niet perfect!!! En wil je nu echt beweren dat jij geen rustig leven kan leiden zonder dat jij je iets van al die andere aantrekt!!

----------


## Mohsin

Beste Meknes,

Zo te zien dwalen we te veel af. Ik val hier niemand aan en ik probeer niemand te veranderen, maar als ik iets verkeerds zie dan zeg ik het wel. 
Ik vraag me af of jij wel eens hebt gehoord van "Al amrou bilma3rouf wannahio 3ani elmonkar".
Wat mij erg gerriteerd heeft is de titel: Islam en seksualiteit. De titel klinkt heel mooi. binnen de Islam mag je zeker over seks praten. Maar als je verder leest dan zie je dat ze het alleen over relaties en sex. Als dit geen "monkar" dan weet ik het ook niet meer.

Groeten,

----------


## ZinaFatima

mohsin ik ben het helemaal met je eens!!!  :handbang:  

Ze hebben klappen nodig  :zweep:  


dag  :grote grijns:

----------


## Mouzri

mohsin

eindelijk een wijze iemand op deze site die weet wat er gebeurt zonder zich te buigen

ik ben het 10000000% met je eens echt

mijn complimenten natuurlijk

groeten

----------


## ilo

Vergeef me dat ik niets over de Islaam weet. Maar toch moet ik zeggen dat ik het goed vind dat er over sexualiteit gesproken word hier op Maroc.nl. Ik werk, in een achterstandswijk, voornamelijk met Marokaanse jongens tussen de 12 en 22 jr oud. Ik breng zelf vaak tijdens een gesprek de onderwerpen sex, liefde, monogaam etc, naar voren omdat ik altijd benieuwd ben hoe deze jongens erover denken. Tijdens deze gesprekken blijkt steeds weer dat jongens met een maagd willen trouwen. Als ik hen dan vraag of ze zelf nog maagd zijn ontkennen ze dit altijd. Toch verwachten ze dat hun as. vrouw wel maagd is als ze hiermee trouwen. Veel van deze jongens hebben relaties met Nederlandse meisjes maar geven to. mij al aan hiermee nooit te zullen trouwen. De Nederlandse meiden zijn goed voor de sex maar niet voor het huwlijk. Ik wil hierbij opmerken dat dit soort gesprekken meestal in groepsverband gevoerd worden en dat hierbij natuurlijk heel veel stoer gedrag naar boven komt. Maar toch ben ik blij met dit onderwerp omdat ik nu ook eens kan lezen hoe de Marokkaanse meid over dit onderwerp denkt. Deze krijg ik hierover nooit te spreken.

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door ilo_ 
> *Vergeef me dat ik niets over de Islaam weet. Maar toch moet ik zeggen dat ik het goed vind dat er over sexualiteit gesproken word hier op Maroc.nl. Ik werk, in een achterstandswijk, voornamelijk met Marokaanse jongens tussen de 12 en 22 jr oud. Ik breng zelf vaak tijdens een gesprek de onderwerpen sex, liefde, monogaam etc, naar voren omdat ik altijd benieuwd ben hoe deze jongens erover denken. Tijdens deze gesprekken blijkt steeds weer dat jongens met een maagd willen trouwen. Als ik hen dan vraag of ze zelf nog maagd zijn ontkennen ze dit altijd. Toch verwachten ze dat hun as. vrouw wel maagd is als ze hiermee trouwen. Veel van deze jongens hebben relaties met Nederlandse meisjes maar geven to. mij al aan hiermee nooit te zullen trouwen. De Nederlandse meiden zijn goed voor de sex maar niet voor het huwlijk. Ik wil hierbij opmerken dat dit soort gesprekken meestal in groepsverband gevoerd worden en dat hierbij natuurlijk heel veel stoer gedrag naar boven komt. Maar toch ben ik blij met dit onderwerp omdat ik nu ook eens kan lezen hoe de Marokkaanse meid over dit onderwerp denkt. Deze krijg ik hierover nooit te spreken.*


Hallo,

Het probleem van deze jongens heeft niets met de islam te maken maar meer met de opvoeding. De Islam is heel duidelijk . Er is geen onderscheid gemaakt tussen een man en een vrouw op dit gebied. De vrouw moet maagd blijven en de man ook. Maar in de marokkaanse cultuur is dat anders. De mannen mogen doen wat ze willen en de meisjes worden in de gaten gehouden...
Binnen de Islam mag je over alles praten en ik denk niet dat er een andere godsdienst die zoveel aandacht gaf aan sex binnen een huwelijk dan islam.

laten we nou eerlijk zijn. Stel dat iedereen zich aan de regels van de islam hield, en dus geen sex voor het huwelijk, geen overspel etc...dan hadden we geen HIV, geen SOA dan waren er zeker het leven van miljoenen mensen bespaard. HIV en SOA bestrijdt je niet met een thema :Islam en sexualiteit op maroc.nl maar door de kern van het probleem aan te pakken en dat is de opvoeding.

Groeten,

----------


## miss piggy

Salaam aleikom wa rahmatolah wa barakato,

Ik wil even reageren op Mohsin
Ik ben het helemaal met je eens
Ik ga er niet te veel woorden aan besteden maar ik vind dit "monkar".
De mensen begrijpen je verkeerd, jij wil niet bepalen voor anderen wat ze moeten doen maar ik zal een voorbeeld geven:

Iemand zei de tijden veranderen...ja dat is wel zo maar DE ISLAM NIET en dat is met name het verschil met b.v. de christenen die hebben de bijbel herschreven doordat ze met de tijd willden mee gaan.
Met als gevolg dat de bijbel niet meer 100% goddelijk is.

IK hoop dat we met zijn allen het goede van onszelf kunnen laten zien en het slechte vermijden INSAHALLA.

maha salama

----------


## rababel

> _Geplaatst door miss piggy_ 
> *Salaam aleikom wa rahmatolah wa barakato,
> 
> Ik wil even reageren op Mohsin
> Ik ben het helemaal met je eens
> Ik ga er niet te veel woorden aan besteden maar ik vind dit "monkar".
> De mensen begrijpen je verkeerd, jij wil niet bepalen voor anderen wat ze moeten doen maar ik zal een voorbeeld geven:
> 
> Iemand zei de tijden veranderen...ja dat is wel zo maar DE ISLAM NIET en dat is met name het verschil met b.v. de christenen die hebben de bijbel herschreven doordat ze met de tijd willden mee gaan.
> ...



_ 


Asalam oe alaikom...meid kben het helemaal met je eens...en met mohsin..want wt voor de jonge geldt geldt ook voor de meid zoals mohsin al zei..geen uitzonderingen maken want dat heeft onze Schepper geen eens gedaan laat staan de mens..


en ' Naima' in dese geval heeft een haramrelatie wt tog nie wordt gezegend..en er zyn er meer van dese soorten mensen ...


Moge Allah jullie op de goeie pad leiden Ameen.._

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Mo&Fa_ 
> *Uit onderzoek blijkt dat Islamitische meiden meer moeite hebben met het praten met hun partner over seksuele risicos (zwangerschap/soa) en over seksuele wensen (hoe ver ga je/ wat wil je wel en wat wil je niet). Fa interviewt een aantal meiden hierover.
> 
> Fa: Heb je momenteel een relatie?
> Naima: Ja, ik heb een vriend.
> 
> Fa: Praat je wel eens met je partner over seks? 
> Naima: Ja.
> 
> ...



Ten eerste seksuele relatie voor de huwelijk is verboden nog een keer verboden en dat weet elk moslim en moslima,en je vragen slaan nergens op.
een vriend kan nooit een partner zijn, je vragen moeten duidelijk zijn .
bv:
de twede vraag had moeten zijn : En weet jij dat deze relatie haram is?
de volgende : krijg jij weinig informatie over de islam van je ouders?
de volgende:waarom weet je weinig over de islam?
de vogende : zet in de islam iets over relatie tussen man en vrouw?
enz
je moet ook volgend keer met bronnen komen als het over een onderzoek gaat.
ik heb een vraag:
f de meiden die in platteland in Marokko wonen weten van pillen .denk jij dat de meiden hier in Nederland niets van weten?

Ik wil nog een ding zeggen Onze profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft onz geleerd hoe je moet omgaan met je vrouw: respect je vrouw en dwing haar op niets enz enz....dus.

groet nari

----------


## rababel

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Ten eerste seksuele relatie voor de huwelijk is verboden nog een keer verboden en dat weet elk moslim en moslima,en je vragen slaan nergens op.
> een vriend kan nooit een partner zijn, je vragen moeten duidelijk zijn .
> bv:
> de twede vraag had moeten zijn : En weet jij dat deze relatie haram is?
> de volgende : krijg jij weinig informatie over de islam van je ouders?
> de volgende:waarom weet je weinig over de islam?
> de vogende : zet in de islam iets over relatie tussen man en vrouw?
> enz
> ...



_geef je helemaal gelyk.._

----------


## selma15

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> * 
> 
> Heb je wel eens de moeite genomen om te kijken naar de goeie bijdragen op dit forum... Stukken die gaan over de Islam enzo ..
> Ik denk dat veel Islamitische jongens en meisjes weten wat goed en fout is volgens hun familie en omgeving  aangezien velen de Koran niet lezen laat staan de ahadieth. Van de familie en omgeving leest een groot deel ook al geen Koran en Hadieth..
> Ik snap overigens wel dat je geirriteerd bent door Neetje, maar jah die kent de Koran blijkbaar ook al niet.
> 
> Salaam*


ik ben et get helemaal met je eens.
eindelijk iemand die se hersenen gebruikt! 
doei  :hardlach:

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Ten eerste seksuele relatie voor de huwelijk is verboden nog een keer verboden en dat weet elk moslim en moslima,en je vragen slaan nergens op.
> een vriend kan nooit een partner zijn, je vragen moeten duidelijk zijn .
> bv:
> de twede vraag had moeten zijn : En weet jij dat deze relatie haram is?
> de volgende : krijg jij weinig informatie over de islam van je ouders?
> de volgende:waarom weet je weinig over de islam?
> de vogende : zet in de islam iets over relatie tussen man en vrouw?
> enz
> ...


In een interview vraag je dingen om ze te weten te komen van anderen. Dat is wat anders dan een interview. Als je niet het doel hebt de ander zijn mening te laten geven moet je het geen interview noemen. Jouw vragen dragen het karakter van een verhoor. 

En hoe haal jij het in je hoofd te kritiseren over de houding van een ander als jij (forum lesbisch) iemands verhaal afdoet met 'een verzonnen verhaal, meer niet'. Of heb jij informatie waar anderen niet over beschikken?

----------


## zakia012

wajouwwwwww zijn jullie gek of willen jullie ons gek maken a maroc.nl!!! zehma een onderwerp over islam???// weten jullie wel wat islam is????????? in de koran staat dat als iemand sex voor het heuwelijk heeft dat die gene insachaallah zal verbranden. iemand van 29 jaar die een vriend heeft pffffff, als je wil sexen dan ga je toch trouwen en niet de geloof schadalig te maken.

----------


## Meknes84

> _Geplaatst door miss piggy_ 
> *Salaam aleikom wa rahmatolah wa barakato,
> 
> Ik wil even reageren op Mohsin
> Ik ben het helemaal met je eens
> Ik ga er niet te veel woorden aan besteden maar ik vind dit "monkar".
> De mensen begrijpen je verkeerd, jij wil niet bepalen voor anderen wat ze moeten doen maar ik zal een voorbeeld geven:
> 
> Iemand zei de tijden veranderen...ja dat is wel zo maar DE ISLAM NIET en dat is met name het verschil met b.v. de christenen die hebben de bijbel herschreven doordat ze met de tijd willden mee gaan.
> ...


Wat is het dan geworden in jouw ogen als het niet meer 100% goddelijk is? Het is toch een godsdienst, hoe weet jij dat het niet meer 100% goddelijk is, als mensen niet meer strict gelovig zijn dan heeft dat niks te maken met het geloof zelf, het zijn de mensen zelf die zich er niet in verdiepen, kom met argumenten als je zoiets destructief durft neer te zetten, je wilt immers toch ook niet dat andere dat over de Islam zeggen!! 

En wat betreft veranderde tijden:
Hoe komt het dat er verschillende hoofdstromingen zijn in de Islam? Hoe wil je dat verklaren? Heeft de tijd daar geen rol in gespeeld? Veranderde de tijden toen niet, waardoor er verschillende stromingen zijn ontstaan? Ik dacht gelezen te hebben dat de Islam flexibel is en kan aanpassen aan je omgeving. Waarom wordt dit niet gedaan? En blijkbaar ontstaat er een nieuwe stroming binnen de Islam, Fundamentalisme, wat dachten we daar van mensen, kunnen wij moslims er trots op zijn dat onze godsdienst vergeleken wordt met zoiets, oftewel een godsdienst die alleen martelaren kent!!!

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Meknes84_ 
> *Wat is het dan geworden in jouw ogen als het niet meer 100% goddelijk is? Het is toch een godsdienst, hoe weet jij dat het niet meer 100% goddelijk is, als mensen niet meer strict gelovig zijn dan heeft dat niks te maken met het geloof zelf, het zijn de mensen zelf die zich er niet in verdiepen, kom met argumenten als je zoiets destructief durft neer te zetten, je wilt immers toch ook niet dat andere dat over de Islam zeggen!! 
> 
> En wat betreft veranderde tijden:
> Hoe komt het dat er verschillende hoofdstromingen zijn in de Islam? Hoe wil je dat verklaren? Heeft de tijd daar geen rol in gespeeld? Veranderde de tijden toen niet, waardoor er verschillende stromingen zijn ontstaan? Ik dacht gelezen te hebben dat de Islam flexibel is en kan aanpassen aan je omgeving. Waarom wordt dit niet gedaan? En blijkbaar ontstaat er een nieuwe stroming binnen de Islam, Fundamentalisme, wat dachten we daar van mensen, kunnen wij moslims er trots op zijn dat onze godsdienst vergeleken wordt met zoiets, oftewel een godsdienst die alleen martelaren kent!!!*


Wat zij bedoelde is de Bijbel zelf, niet de mensen.
De mensen blijven veranderen, DE GROOT LEUGEN DIE IN DE BIJBEL ZIT IS DAT JEZUS DO ZOON VAN GOD IS. is ie dan volgens je 100% goed is? en trouwens wij geloven dat de bijbel een heilige boek is maar....? en wat denkt de chriestenen over onze boek en onze profeet weet jij dat of niet,de afgelopen keer in italie zei de paus dat mohammed geen profeet is en de koraan gen heilige boek is,er is een groot verschil tussen wat wij denken over hun en wat hun denken over onz.

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door Meknes84_ 
> *Wat is het dan geworden in jouw ogen als het niet meer 100% goddelijk is? Het is toch een godsdienst, hoe weet jij dat het niet meer 100% goddelijk is, als mensen niet meer strict gelovig zijn dan heeft dat niks te maken met het geloof zelf, het zijn de mensen zelf die zich er niet in verdiepen, kom met argumenten als je zoiets destructief durft neer te zetten, je wilt immers toch ook niet dat andere dat over de Islam zeggen!! 
> 
> En wat betreft veranderde tijden:
> Hoe komt het dat er verschillende hoofdstromingen zijn in de Islam? Hoe wil je dat verklaren? Heeft de tijd daar geen rol in gespeeld? Veranderde de tijden toen niet, waardoor er verschillende stromingen zijn ontstaan? Ik dacht gelezen te hebben dat de Islam flexibel is en kan aanpassen aan je omgeving. Waarom wordt dit niet gedaan? En blijkbaar ontstaat er een nieuwe stroming binnen de Islam, Fundamentalisme, wat dachten we daar van mensen, kunnen wij moslims er trots op zijn dat onze godsdienst vergeleken wordt met zoiets, oftewel een godsdienst die alleen martelaren kent!!!*


Je praat echt onzin beste Meknes, 

Ik weet niet of jij het weet of je doet net of je het niet weet maar de bijbel telt ongveer 6 testamenten. met andere woorden, er zijn tech versies van de bijbel. Er zijn dingen weggehaald uit de ene versie en nieuwe dingen toegevoegd aan de andere. Je wilt bewijs. Nou hier heb je een aantal stukken uit de bijbel over vrouwen en homo's:

'En wanneer een man bij een manspersoon ligt zoals men bij een vrouw ligt, hebben beiden iets verfoeilijks gedaan. Zij dienen zonder mankeren ter dood gebracht te worden. Hun bloed is op hen.' Leviticus 20:13

'Zo zijn ook Sodom en Gomorra en de omliggende steden, nadat ze op de zelfde wijze als de voornoemden buitensporig hoererij hadden bedreven en vlees waren achternagegaan voor tegennatuurlijk gebruik, [ons] tot [waarschuwend] voorbeeld gesteld doordat ze de gerechtelijke straf van eeuwig vuur ondergaan.' Judas 7

'Gij vrouwen, weest aan uw eigen mannen onderdanig, gelijk aan den Heere; Want de man is het hoofd der vrouw, gelijk ook Christus het Hoofd der Gemeente is; en Hij is de Behouder des lichaams. Daarom, gelijk de Gemeente aan Christus onderdanig is, alzo ook de vrouwen aan haar eigen mannen in alles.' Efezirs 5:22-24

Dit is dus de bijbel en niet de koran. Maar geloof me deze stukken vind je niet in de laatste versie, want het zijn niet van deze tijd...

Ik daag je uit of een tweede versie van de koran te vinden?

Wat bedoel je met Islam is flexibel. Islam is een godsdienst voor alle tijden en er is maar een koran waar heel duidelijk staat wat mag en wat niet mag. Vroeger mogen ze geen varkensvlees en nu nog steeds niet. Vroeger was homosexualiteit haram en nu nog steeds. 
Er zullen echt geen soraats uit de koran weggehaald worden omdat mensen bijvoorbeeld sex voor het huwelijk willen, hahah Ik weet het, ik ben niet van deze tijd..

De verschillende stromingen binnen de islam zijn allemaal onzin. Ik ken maar een Islam en een koran. Fundamentalisme bestaat in elke godsdienst en niet alleen binnen de islam, of zijn we de kruistochten vergeten.

----------


## Meknes84

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Je praat echt onzin beste Meknes, 
> 
> Ik weet niet of jij het weet of je doet net of je het niet weet maar de bijbel telt ongveer 6 testamenten. met andere woorden, er zijn tech versies van de bijbel. Er zijn dingen weggehaald uit de ene versie en nieuwe dingen toegevoegd aan de andere. Je wilt bewijs. Nou hier heb je een aantal stukken uit de bijbel over vrouwen en homo's:
> 
> 'En wanneer een man bij een manspersoon ligt zoals men bij een vrouw ligt, hebben beiden iets verfoeilijks gedaan. Zij dienen zonder mankeren ter dood gebracht te worden. Hun bloed is op hen.' Leviticus 20:13
> 
> 'Zo zijn ook Sodom en Gomorra en de omliggende steden, nadat ze op de zelfde wijze als de voornoemden buitensporig hoererij hadden bedreven en vlees waren achternagegaan voor tegennatuurlijk gebruik, [ons] tot [waarschuwend] voorbeeld gesteld doordat ze de gerechtelijke straf van eeuwig vuur ondergaan.' Judas 7
> 
> ...


Je wilde argumenten, zie hier beste Mohsin. Als jij denkt dat de Islam geen verschillende stromingen kent, ik zal je paar opnoemen:

Er zijn verschillende stromingen binnen de vroege islam die een gevarieerd antwoord geven op de vraag hoe de soevereine macht van God zich verhoudt tot de verantwoordelijkheid van de mens. 
(Anton Wessels, Islam verhalenderwijs) 

Kharidjieten 

De weglopers (Kharidjieten) hebben een belangrijke impuls aan de ontwikkeling van theologische discussies gegeven. ... De weglopers (Kharidjieten) beweren dat een moslim die een grote zonde begaat een ongelovige (kafir) is geworden. ... Zij die voor veel terreur verantwoordelijk waren naar medemoslims, die zij niet als moslims zagen, waren zeer tolerant ten opzichte van niet-moslims. Zij erkenden joden en christenen gelijk aan moslims indien zij de geloofsbelijdenis uitspraken met als modificatie : Mohammed is de gezant voor de Arabieren, niet voor ons. 

Murdjieten 

Tegenover deze groep van de weglopers stonden de uitstellers (Murdjieten). Zij wilden het oordeel over de vraag of de grote zondaar nog tot de (moslimse) gemeenschap (umma) behoort tot het Laatste Oordeel opschorten. ... Zij wilden het uiteindelijke oordeel of iemand echt gelovig is aan het oordeel van God overlaten. 

Qadarieten 

De eigen beslissers (Qadarieten) vinden dat mensen hun eigen lot of beslissing zelf in handen (kunnen) nemen. Zij komen daarmee op voor de vrije wil van de mens. Volgens hen heeft de mens de macht, of het vermogen (qadar), over zijn eigen daden. De daden of werken worden vrijwillig verricht en vormen een onlosmakelijk deel van het geloof. Dat betekent dat in hun ogen iemand die modwillig een grote zonde begaat als een ongelovige (kafir) moet worden gezien. ... Theologisch hield deze gedachte in dat geen kwaad aan God wordt toegeschreven. Dat is de verantwoordelijkheid van de mens. 

Djabarieten 

Lijnrecht tegenover deze laatste mening staat die van de dwangvolgers (Djabarieten) die beweerden dat de mens in het geheel niet vrij was en slechts kon handelen onder goddelijke dwang (djabar). Volgens hen heeft de mens dus in het geheel geen vrije wil. De mens wordt door God als werktuig gehanteerd. God brengt naar Zijn wil alle handelingen voort. De mens wordt door God gedwongen deze handelingen te verrichten. De goddelijke dwang schept de menselijke daden of zij nu goed of verkeerd zijn. In dat geval wordt niets toegeschreven aan de mens die deze daden verricht en wordt de vrije wil van de mens volledig geloochend. 

Mutazilieten 

Zij die zich afzijdig houden (Mutazilieten) waren degenen die neutraal stonden in het conflict tussen beide partijen van vrijheid en dwang (repectievelijk Qadarieten en Djabarieten). Zij kozen voor de middenweg en vermeden een extreem standpunt. ... Een van de karakteristieke punten van de leer van de Mutazilieten gaat over de positie van de zondaar die tussen die van de gelovige en de ongelovige in ligt. De grote zondaar is wel tekortgeschoten in het afleggen van de getuigenis van de leden (dus in zijn daden), maar zijn geloof in God houdt hem in deze wereld binnen de gemeenschap. In het hiernamaals zal hij, indien hij zich niet bekeert, eeuwig tot de hel veroordeeld worden. Aanknopend bij de leerstellingen van de Qadarieten stellen zij dat God naar zijn wezen rechtvaardig is. God is voor hen bovenal rechtvaardig. God heeft niets met het kwade dat de mensen bedrijven van doen. De mens is zelf schepper van zijn eigen daden, goed of kwaad. Moslims die menen dat God boven de puur menselijke noties van goed en kwaad staat, hebben volgens hen geen hoge dunk van Gods rechtvaardigheid. Een God die alle fatsoensnormen schendt en er ook ongestraft vanaf kan komen omdat Hij God is, zou een monster zijn, niet beter dan een tirannieke kalief. Om het ethisch besef van mensen te waarborgen, verdedigen zij de vrije wil van de mens. Van God ontvangt de mens het vermogen dat hem in staat stelt vrij te handelen. Daarom is de mens ook verantwoordelijk voor wat hij doet en God is verplicht de mens te belonen of te straffen overeenkomstig zijn daden. De mens zal dan ook beloond worden voor het goede dat hij doet en gestraft worden voor het kwaad dat hij bedrijft. De Mutazilieten nemen als uitgangspunt niet de kwestie van de menselijke vrijheid om kwaad te doen, maar de goddelijke gerechtigheid. God moet zijn woord houden. God kn alleen het goede willen en is verplicht te vervullen dat wat beter is. Met andere woorden : God wil noch beveelt wat slecht is. Hij wenst niet het kwade. Hij beveelt niet wat hij niet wenst, omdat Zijn wil en bevel identiek zijn. God kn volgens hen iemand geen kwaad doen. Iets is niet goed omdat God het zo bevolen heeft, maar God heeft het bevolen omdat het goed is. God moet volgens hun opvatting zo handelen zoals het vanuit menselijk standpunt goed en rechtvaardig is. Hij kn geen regel opleggen die strijdig is met de rede. 

Abu al Hasan al-Ashari 

De bekendste en invloedrijkste figuur die zich van de positie van de Mutazilieten distantieerde, was de theoloog Abu al Hasan al-Ashari (873/4-935/6). ... Hoe loste al-Ashari ... het vraagstuk van de verhouding tussen de goddelijke almacht en de menselijke verantwoordelijkheid op ? In tegenstelling tot de nadruk op de werkelijkheid van de keuze in menselijke activiteit, benadrukte al-Ashari Gods almacht : alles, goed zowel als slecht, wordt door God gewild en Hij schept de daden van de mensen n ook het vermogen tot iedere daad. Al-Ashari (en de Ascharitische theologen na hem) kwamen zowel voor het bestaan van het goddelijke besluit als voor de verantwoordelijkheid van de mensen op. Volgens Al-Ashari hangen de menselijke daden af van een dubbel perspectief : er is sprake van een vrije keuze, voor zover die keuze gewild en verworven (kasb) wordt door degenen die deze daden doen. De daad van een schepsel is geschapen, vindt zijn oorsprong in en is voortgebracht door God, maar is door het schepsel ook verworven. Menselijke acties kennen dus twee bewerkers : God doe schept n de mens die het verwerft. De verantwoordelijkheid, die afhankelijk is van het goddelijke besluit, wordt toch als eigen verantwoordelijkheid ervaren via de relatie die door God tussen daden en degenen die ze verrichten geschapen wordt. 

Denk je nog steeds dat er geen verschillende stromingen bestaan in de Islam. Hoe zou het toch komen dat de Islam zo verschillend wordt geinterpreteerd? Als ik jouw moet geloven dan is de Koran van Mohammed ook de mijne, hoe kan ik daar achter blijven staan als ik zoveel verschillende versies hoor? Maar ja dat is persoonlijke mening!! 

PS: misschien begrijp je deze onzin wel, en ja kom met feiten in plaats van aanvallen!!

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Meknes84_ 
> *Je wilde argumenten, zie hier beste Mohsin. Als jij denkt dat de Islam geen verschillende stromingen kent, ik zal je paar opnoemen:
> 
> Er zijn verschillende stromingen binnen de vroege islam die een gevarieerd antwoord geven op de vraag hoe de soevereine macht van God zich verhoudt tot de verantwoordelijkheid van de mens. 
> (Anton Wessels, Islam verhalenderwijs) 
> 
> Kharidjieten 
> 
> De weglopers (Kharidjieten) hebben een belangrijke impuls aan de ontwikkeling van theologische discussies gegeven. ... De weglopers (Kharidjieten) beweren dat een moslim die een grote zonde begaat een ongelovige (kafir) is geworden. ... Zij die voor veel terreur verantwoordelijk waren naar medemoslims, die zij niet als moslims zagen, waren zeer tolerant ten opzichte van niet-moslims. Zij erkenden joden en christenen gelijk aan moslims indien zij de geloofsbelijdenis uitspraken met als modificatie : Mohammed is de gezant voor de Arabieren, niet voor ons. 
> ...




Wat je hebt hier genoemd maakt de islam alleen maar rijker,want al die groepen hebben een koran en geloven in profeet mohammed vrede zij met hem Al3aqidah is een de basis is een.
en moslims blijven mensen en die hebben ook verschillende meeningen over iets in het geloof of iets anders.
maar de bijbel heb je geen een maar zes.en er is een groot verschil tussen protestanten en kathoelieken in het geloofin 3aqidah van het geloof,dat is een groot verschil.

----------


## MaRjO

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Er zullen echt geen soraats uit de koran weggehaald worden omdat mensen bijvoorbeeld sex voor het huwelijk willen, hahah Ik weet het, ik ben niet van deze tijd..
> 
> *



Maar is het dan niet zo dat er al lang geleden soeras verdwenen zijn?? Toen de Koran werd neergeschreven, vele jaren nadat de profeet overleden was, en men ging vechten over wie de juiste verzen had e.d. en er heel wat mensen vermoord waren en de 'winnaar' zijn versie opschreef, is er toch al heel wat verdwenen?

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door Meknes84_ 
> *Je wilde argumenten, zie hier beste Mohsin. Als jij denkt dat de Islam geen verschillende stromingen kent, ik zal je paar opnoemen:
> 
> Er zijn verschillende stromingen binnen de vroege islam die een gevarieerd antwoord geven op de vraag hoe de soevereine macht van God zich verhoudt tot de verantwoordelijkheid van de mens. 
> (Anton Wessels, Islam verhalenderwijs) 
> 
> Kharidjieten 
> 
> De weglopers (Kharidjieten) hebben een belangrijke impuls aan de ontwikkeling van theologische discussies gegeven. ... De weglopers (Kharidjieten) beweren dat een moslim die een grote zonde begaat een ongelovige (kafir) is geworden. ... Zij die voor veel terreur verantwoordelijk waren naar medemoslims, die zij niet als moslims zagen, waren zeer tolerant ten opzichte van niet-moslims. Zij erkenden joden en christenen gelijk aan moslims indien zij de geloofsbelijdenis uitspraken met als modificatie : Mohammed is de gezant voor de Arabieren, niet voor ons. 
> ...


Beste Meknes,

Je wilde feiten. Nou in mijn vorige reactie heb ik een aantal feiten genoemd. waarom heb je daar niet op gereageerd?
Toen ik jou reactie over de stromingen in de islam las, dacht ik dat ik hier met iemand discusseer die verstand heeft van de zaken. Maar helaas zie ik dat je het verhaal gewoon gecopieerd hebt van internet.
Ik vind het echt een schande dat je hier een verhaal van iemand anders (van Anton wessels op http://home.planet.nl/~wmt/dialisl3.htm) letterlijk plaatst. weet je eigenlijk wel wie Anton wessels is?

Beste Meknes, volgende keer als je met feiten wilt komen, kom dan met je eigen feiten en niet zomaar dingen letterlijk overnemen van andere personen die jij niet eens kent. Copy/paste kan iedereen vriend.
Weet je hoe fundamentalisme is ontstaan in de islam. Mensen zoals jij die dingen klakkeloos van anderen overnmen zonder na te denken.

Laten we nu vanuit gaat dat die Anton wessels wel gelijk heeft, en dat al die stromingen inderdaad bestaan...als je zijn onderzoekje heel goed leest dan zie je dat de verschillen heel oppervlakig zijn. Er is geen stroming die een eigen versie heeft van de koran, of een stroming die bijvoorbeeld beweert dat varkensvlees halal is of dat we niet hoeven te vasten of dat alcohol halal is. 


Voor Marjo:
Ik weet niets van dit verhaal en van verdwenen soera's uit de koran. Mensen (sahaba) hebben vanaf het begin (toen de profeet leefde) de koran uit hun hoofd geleerd. 

Groeten,

----------


## Meknes84

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Beste Meknes,
> 
> Je wilde feiten. Nou in mijn vorige reactie heb ik een aantal feiten genoemd. waarom heb je daar niet op gereageerd?
> Toen ik jou reactie over de stromingen in de islam las, dacht ik dat ik hier met iemand discusseer die verstand heeft van de zaken. Maar helaas zie ik dat je het verhaal gewoon gecopieerd hebt van internet.
> Ik vind het echt een schande dat je hier een verhaal van iemand anders (van Anton wessels op http://home.planet.nl/~wmt/dialisl3.htm) letterlijk plaatst. weet je eigenlijk wel wie Anton wessels is?
> 
> Beste Meknes, volgende keer als je met feiten wilt komen, kom dan met je eigen feiten en niet zomaar dingen letterlijk overnemen van andere personen die jij niet eens kent. Copy/paste kan iedereen vriend.
> Weet je hoe fundamentalisme is ontstaan in de islam. Mensen zoals jij die dingen klakkeloos van anderen overnmen zonder na te denken.
> ...


Beste Mohcin,

wat is het toch mooi om te zien dat jij het hele standpunt links laat liggen zodat je andere mensen omlaag kan halen. En zoals je zelf zegt, de koran is door de Mensen uit hun hoofd geleerd, heb jij altijd een 10 gehaald voor je toetsen? Aangezien het eerste echte schriftelijke bewijs van het leven van Mohammed pas 200 jaar na zijn dood is geschreven, hebben de mensen het al die tijd moeten horen uit andermans monden(subjectief of objectief?).
Ik kan je tich voorbeelden geven van onregelmatigheden binnen de islam van geboorte tot nu. Een voorbeeld daarvan is de Moetazila en de al-hadieth. Als je wat van geschiedenis weet, dan zal dit jouw wat moeten zeggen. 

Moetazila
" Gedurende een korte periode in de negende eeuw had de Moetazila de steun van de kaliefs in Bagdad; het was in die tijd zelfs een soort staatsgodsdienst, compleet met onderdrukking. Wie in het openbaar riep dat de Koran niet geschapen was, kon op een flinke aframmeling rekenen. Bij de grote massa is de Moetazila nooit populair geweest, daarvoor was de stroming te streng. De gewone gelovige heeft behoefte aan een god met ogen en oren, en het is ook niet prettig om al te nadrukkelijk op je eigen verantwoordelijkheid gewezen te worden. "

En zoals JIJ zal weten, reikte de macht van de Kaliefs in Bagdad tot in Marokko. Dus we kunnen hier spreken van een grote staat. Mede omdat deze variant te streng was en te onduidelijk was over hoe een mens precies moet handelen is er een nieuwe stroming ontstaan (Asjari).

Al-hadieth
" De ahl al-hadieth is de meer volkse beweging die aan deze verlangens tegemoet kwam. De naam betekent: zij die zich op de overlevering baseren, en dan gaat het natuurlijk om de overlevering (hadieth) over de daden en uitspraken van Mohammed en zijn medestanders. Uit die overlevering zijn dan de gedragsregels voor vrome moslims te destilleren en die gedragsregels vormen samen weer een systeem van wetten (sjaria) waaraan de gelovige zich te houden heeft. Als dat systeem eenmaal is voltooid, dan is er van eigen interpretatie geen sprake meer. Een mens heeft de rede dan niet meer nodig om te bepalen wat hij moet doen of laten. "

De persoon die de nieuwe stroming leidde:
Asjari (Abul-Hasan al-Asjari) was degene die uit de ideen van zijn tijdgenoten een nieuwe theologie (kalam) opbouwde, die de grondslag zou zijn voor vrijwel alle latere Soennitische theologen. Oorspronkelijk was hij een aanhanger van de Moetazila, maar op een keer kreeg hij een visioen waarin Mohammed hem aanspoorde om op de rechte weg terug te keren, en toen nog een visioen en nog een visioen, en toen was hij er van overtuigd dat hij de leerstellingen van de Moetazila moest verlaten.

Vergeet niet!! Dit is 1 voorbeeld van een verandering van stroming. Aangezien de Islam uit 90% soennieten bestaat, de westerse moslims zelfs meer, betekent het dat wij ons geloof baseren op die van Asjari (de denkbeelden van Asjari zou de grondslag zou zijn voor vrijwel alle latere Soennitische theologen).

Onze voorvaderen hebben het zich blijkbaar ook makkelijker gemaakt in de Islam, wordt hier verteld (niet door mij, maar door verschillende filosofen, verschillende en niet 1, dit is dus niet klakkeloos overgenomen van 1 persoon maar van meerdere, zodat we jouw tevreden houden beste mohcin).

Er zijn nog meerdere verschillende stromingen, een extreme variant hiervan zijn de alavieten in turkije, zij nemen het niet te nauw met de regels van de Islam (waaronder ook de 5 zuilen) en zij proberen een goed leven te leiden als individu. Jij zal ook wel weten dat binnen deze stroming het drinken van alcohol en het niet meedoen aan de ramadan de gewoonste zaak is voor hun. (hiermee 1 van jouw argumenten doorgestreept).

Hiermee kan ik je ook vertellen dat de interpretatie binnen de Islam niet in elk gebied hetzelfde is geweest, en in sommige gebieden is het verschil zelfs groot!!

En ja, het verschil tussen de geloofsbelijdenis van Christenen en Moslims is ontketent door een moslimse Filosoof, Ibn Roesjd. Sinds hij religie rationaliseerde, zijn de christenen op een rationeler manier het geloof gaan behandelen (dat wil zeggen: vragen zoals waarom draait de maan om de aarde? Newton heeft hier een oplossing voor weten te vinden. Binnen de moslimgemeenschap werd gezegd allah'ahlam en daar bleef het dan ook bij), dit is echter niet gebeurd bij de Islam, wat in mijn ogen heel jammer is geweest, aangezien de arabieren op het punt stonden de erfenis van de griekse filosofen over te nemen. Misschien is dit de reden waarom er weinig wetenschappers zijn opgestaan uit de moslimgemeenschap. 

En Mohsin, ik ga ervanuit dat wij deze discussie op niveau kunnen voeren, zonder de een omlaag te halen. En sorry, af en toe moet ik ook kopieren en plakken. De kunst is dan alleen waar je het vandaan haalt! Effe terzijde, mijn informatie is afkomstig van academische bronnen, vertrouw jij die?

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door Meknes84_ 
> *Beste Mohcin,
> 
> wat is het toch mooi om te zien dat jij het hele standpunt links laat liggen zodat je andere mensen omlaag kan halen. En zoals je zelf zegt, de koran is door de Mensen uit hun hoofd geleerd, heb jij altijd een 10 gehaald voor je toetsen? Aangezien het eerste echte schriftelijke bewijs van het leven van Mohammed pas 200 jaar na zijn dood is geschreven, hebben de mensen het al die tijd moeten horen uit andermans monden(subjectief of objectief?).
> Ik kan je tich voorbeelden geven van onregelmatigheden binnen de islam van geboorte tot nu. Een voorbeeld daarvan is de Moetazila en de al-hadieth. Als je wat van geschiedenis weet, dan zal dit jouw wat moeten zeggen. 
> 
> Moetazila
> " Gedurende een korte periode in de negende eeuw had de Moetazila de steun van de kaliefs in Bagdad; het was in die tijd zelfs een soort staatsgodsdienst, compleet met onderdrukking. Wie in het openbaar riep dat de Koran niet geschapen was, kon op een flinke aframmeling rekenen. Bij de grote massa is de Moetazila nooit populair geweest, daarvoor was de stroming te streng. De gewone gelovige heeft behoefte aan een god met ogen en oren, en het is ook niet prettig om al te nadrukkelijk op je eigen verantwoordelijkheid gewezen te worden. "
> 
> ...


hahahah...je laat me echt lachen beste Meknes...Om eerlijk te zijn ik weet nog niet waar je naar toe wilt met je verhalen...dat we niet de juiste Koran hebben of dat we de verkeerde Islam volgen...
Je ontwijkt steeds mijn vragen die aan jou stel. Antwoord aub eerst mijn vragen voordat je meer onzin hier gaat verplaatsen.

Ik moest echt lachen om dit "En sorry, af en toe moet ik ook kopieren en plakken. De kunst is dan alleen waar je het vandaan haalt! "...ik zal je vertellen waar je dit allemaal vandaan haalt en sorry dit is geen kunst: http://home.hetnet.nl/~reijhamer/arabwetensch2.htm...je wilt graag discusseren, alleen doe je dat met verhalen van anderen...De kunst is niet copy/paste van internet, de kunst is dat je weet waar je het over hebt en wie die verhalen heeft geschreven. Man je weet niet eens of het een christen of een jood die dit geschreven heeft, maar je neemt het zoals ik al eerder heb gezegd 'klakkeloos' over. 

Meknes, je had een voorbeeld van een stroming "alavieten" in turkije. Toevallig een collega van mij is ook alaviet, maar als ik hem vraag of hij moslim is dan is zijn antwoord : nee...
Dat je alavieten als voorbeeld neemt van een stroming binnen de islam zegt al genoeg over jouw kennis van de islam...
Mensen die niet bidden, vasten, alcohol drinken zijn geen moslims. Welke Islam volgen deze alavieten als ik vragen mag.

Binnenkort horen we van een stroming die Joodse islam heet, of bestaat het al?

Groeten,

----------


## Meknes84

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *hahahah...je laat me echt lachen beste Meknes...Om eerlijk te zijn ik weet nog niet waar je naar toe wilt met je verhalen...dat we niet de juiste Koran hebben of dat we de verkeerde Islam volgen...
> Je ontwijkt steeds mijn vragen die aan jou stel. Antwoord aub eerst mijn vragen voordat je meer onzin hier gaat verplaatsen.
> 
> Ik moest echt lachen om dit "En sorry, af en toe moet ik ook kopieren en plakken. De kunst is dan alleen waar je het vandaan haalt! "...ik zal je vertellen waar je dit allemaal vandaan haalt en sorry dit is geen kunst: http://home.hetnet.nl/~reijhamer/arabwetensch2.htm...je wilt graag discusseren, alleen doe je dat met verhalen van anderen...De kunst is niet copy/paste van internet, de kunst is dat je weet waar je het over hebt en wie die verhalen heeft geschreven. Man je weet niet eens of het een christen of een jood die dit geschreven heeft, maar je neemt het zoals ik al eerder heb gezegd 'klakkeloos' over. 
> 
> Meknes, je had een voorbeeld van een stroming "alavieten" in turkije. Toevallig een collega van mij is ook alaviet, maar als ik hem vraag of hij moslim is dan is zijn antwoord : nee...
> Dat je alavieten als voorbeeld neemt van een stroming binnen de islam zegt al genoeg over jouw kennis van de islam...
> Mensen die niet bidden, vasten, alcohol drinken zijn geen moslims. Welke Islam volgen deze alavieten als ik vragen mag.
> ...


Mohsin, het was leuk om een discussie te voeren met je, maar ik zie in dat het niet echt veel zin heeft om dit voort te zetten. Ik vraag me eigenlijk nog wel af hoe het komt dat jij jouwn eigen verhaal nog gelooft, aangezien je alle bronnen in twijfel trekt. succes

----------


## GENTLE

Mohcin, maak je niet druk vriend!!! deze gasten zijn opuit om de moslimse jeugd in twijvel te brengen en uiteidelijk ongelovig te maken!!!

MEKNES84 JE KUNT AL DIE STROMINGEN OPNOEMEN MAAR TEVERGEEFS VOOR ZE, ER IS NAMELIJK MAAR 1 STROMING DIE ZAL SLAGEN, DE PROFEET HEEFT AL EERDER VOORSPELT DAT ER TAL VAN STROMINGEN ZULLEN ZIJN. DUS WAT IK EN JIJ MOETEN DOEN IS DUS NAAR DE OORSRONG TERUG GAAN OM ZEKER TE ZIJN DAT WE DE JUISTE STROMING VOLGEN. DAT DOE JE DUS DOOR DE KORAN EN DE ALAHADIETH TE VOLGEN. DIE ZIJN NOG IN HUN ORGINELE TEKSVORM EN NIETS IS ER VERANDERT ALHAMDOELLILAH. DUS GA DAAR EVEN KIJKEN OF ZINA (SEX VOOR HET HUWELIJK) WEL MAG OF VERBODEN IS. HOU HET HEEL SIMPEL VOOR JEZELF. IEDEREEN KENT HET ANTWOORD. 

sex en islam alsof dat heel normaal is, voor het huwelijk zijn dat twee tegestrijdige woorden. en dan zeg je ook nog dat we met de tijd mee moeten gaan tezzzzz wat een dikke onzin. sinds wanneer heeft tijd iets te maken met de menselijk moraal en fatsoen. hou jezelf niet voor de gek.

----------


## missy_mocrootje

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Ja, in de heilige koran staat er inderdaad veel over. maar in de heilige koran staat ook dat je geen sex voor het huwelijk mag hebben en laat staan een vriend hebben en pil gebruiken...Haal de heilige koran er niet bij als je niet weet waar jij het over hebt. 
> Ik snap eht doel van deze interviews niet en wat maroc.nl hier mee wil bereiken.
> Ik denk dat islamitische meisjes en jongens heel goed weten wat goed is en wat fout is en daar hebben ze maroc.nl met deze bullshit echt niet nodig.
> 
> groeten,*



ik bn het helemaal met je eens hoor  :melig2:

----------


## A.selaam

aselaam,

Met de tijd mee gaan betekent niet dat je de islamitische regels niet kan naleven, de islaam is van alle tijden. Maar ja ik begrijp ook wel dat vele islamiten van de juiste weg zijn afgedwaald en de westerse wereld nadoen en dit modern noemen. En met deze verhaal over een volwasse vrouw van 29 die sex heeft met haar vriendje en de pil gebruikt, deze vrouw is naar mijn mening zeker afgedwaald van het juiste pad en de islaam, zij is op een leeftijd dat ze getrouwd kan zijn en een gezinnetje zou kunnen hebben en niet iemand sex-maatje .
Ongelooflijk vind ik dit.

grt

----------


## miss piggy

Ik heb alle reakties gelezen en nou wil ik reageren:

Mohsin mijn broeder jij weet waar je het over hebt ...tbarkallah alik  :duim:  

Gentle same for you  :grote grijns:  

nou wil ik reageren op jou meknes84:

Gelukkig leven we in een democratische samenleving en we mogen zeggen wat we willen en daar maak ik dankbaar gebruik van.

Ik ga niet veel woorden aan je besteden maar het feit blijft dat de bijbel is herschreven door MENSEN dit houd in dat de bijbel niet meer 100% goddelijk is...volg je me de koran is geopenbaard door allah tahala aan steeds de zelfde persoon en de veroveringen werden door twaalf getuigen (deze mensen moesten vroom zijn met andere woorden : gelovig...betrouwbaar...eerlijk etc etc...dus dat verhaal wat eerder werd genoemd dat er soeras verdwenen wearen en mensen werden zelfs vermoord...dat heb ik nog nooit gehoord...graag bron vermelden....a.u.b.


je hebt het op een gegeven moment over stromingen...je zegt dat mohsin afdwaalt maar jij bent juist degene die goed de weg kwijt is. 

jij bent degene die klakkeloos alles aanneemt van ene anton wessels...wie is die man...waar komt hij vandaan...wat is zijn geloof?


p.s. kortom je hebt leiders e je hebt volgers jij bent dit laatste



allah ihdik maha salama +  :zwaai:

----------


## badrge

He Mohsin elke keer als ik je antwoordt bekijk, vind ik dat je het perfect gedaan hebt broeder, want je ziet het maar dat de andere het elke keer weer anders zien,en jij doet het gewoon hoe het moet namelijk vanuit onze cultuur en koran  :duim:  ik hoop dat er meer volgen........


Groetjes Soulman

----------


## badrge

Hallo Meknes 84,

Aan jou zou ik nog wat willen vragen namelijk of je nou echt zelf een moslim bent of niet maar dan ook dus bidden, vasten enz? want ik hoop niet dat je gehersenspoelt bent door die Nederlander want ja dit zijn namelijk sajatien die met je spelen.......die moet je ook in het leven overwinnen, want die leven ook met je mee die hopen graag dat je op hen spoortje komt. Ons geloof zegt als je iemand ziet dat blind is met een oog laat de volgende oog dat ook niet zijn, hiermee wil ik je duidelijk maken dat we elkaar moeten helpen en ja fouten maken we allemaal en in dit land is veel afleiding wat je makkelijk afhoud van je geloof ...

Leef broeder maar kijk en Iqra want daar draait het om je zal niet voor eewigheid leven de tijd tikt door ....

ik zie je antwoordt graag terug wasalam ohalaikoem 

groetjes Soulman

----------


## Joesoef

Niet iedereen heeft na zijn scheiding zin om het hele verloof en trouwcircus nog eens door te maken. Er komt een leeftijd dat dingen wat anders liggen als je nog jong en maagd bent.

Waarom zou je met iemand een relatie blijven houden als het emotioneel gezien wel klikt maar sexueel gezien absoluut niet? Daar kan je maar op een manier achter komen en dat is om het gewoon met elkaar te doen.

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Niet iedereen heeft na zijn scheiding zin om het hele verloof en trouwcircus nog eens door te maken. Er komt een leeftijd dat dingen wat anders liggen als je nog jong en maagd bent.
> 
> Waarom zou je met iemand een relatie blijven houden als het emotioneel gezien wel klikt maar sexueel gezien absoluut niet? Daar kan je maar op een manier achter komen en dat is om het gewoon met elkaar te doen.*


Viagra schijnt echt te helpen...

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Viagra schijnt echt te helpen...*



Sex is meer dan het hebben van een stijve. Als ik jou was zou ik er maar eens wat over gaan lezen, heeft je aanstaande vrouw ook wat aan.

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Niet iedereen heeft na zijn scheiding zin om het hele verloof en trouwcircus nog eens door te maken. Er komt een leeftijd dat dingen wat anders liggen als je nog jong en maagd bent.
> 
> Waarom zou je met iemand een relatie blijven houden als het emotioneel gezien wel klikt maar sexueel gezien absoluut niet? Daar kan je maar op een manier achter komen en dat is om het gewoon met elkaar te doen.*





> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Sex is meer dan het hebben van een stijve. Als ik jou was zou ik er maar eens wat over gaan lezen, heeft je aanstaande vrouw ook wat aan.*


Als het emotioneel klikt dan moet het op sex gebied ook klikken of ben ik te simpel. Emoties en sex kun je nauwlijks van elkaar scheiden. Of het moet aan iets anders liggen dat het sexueel niet klikt en dan is viagra de oplossing.

Ik hoef er niets over te gaan lezen want ik ben al getrouwd, en het klikte vanaf de eerste dag zonder dat we daarvoor sex hebben gehad. 

Dus jouw theorie is gewoon bullshit..

Groeten,

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Als het emotioneel klikt dan moet het op sex gebied ook klikken of ben ik te simpel. Emoties en sex kun je nauwlijks van elkaar scheiden. Of het moet aan iets anders liggen dat het sexueel niet klikt en dan is viagra de oplossing.
> 
> Ik hoef er niets over te gaan lezen want ik ben al getrouwd, en het klikte vanaf de eerste dag zonder dat we daarvoor sex hebben gehad. 
> 
> Dus jouw theorie is gewoon bullshit..
> 
> Groeten,*



Lekker met elkaar kletsen en een goede wip zijn twee hele verschillende dingen. Het is onzin om te denken dat als de sex niet lekker gaat dat een viagra helpt. Sex is meer dan alleen een stijve.

Voor jouw is het misschien bullshit, voor anderen niet.

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Lekker met elkaar kletsen en een goede wip zijn twee hele verschillende dingen. Het is onzin om te denken dat als de sex niet lekker gaat dat een viagra helpt. Sex is meer dan alleen een stijve.
> 
> Voor jouw is het misschien bullshit, voor anderen niet.*


Ik spreek alleen namens mijn persoontje en niet namens anderen.
Lekker met elkaar kletsen betekent niet dat het emotioneel klikt.

----------


## ouazzani

dag muhsin, 

het is wel realiteit, daar kan je niet onderuit komen.
het is inderdaad haram, sex voor het huwlijk. 
en het komt natuurlijk ook niet voor dat je pa en ma je 
voorlichting geven over sex. 
hoop trouwens van wel, maar dat lijkt me sterk !!!! 

maar wat wel gewoon dagelijks voor komt is dat jongens en meisjes nou eenmaal verliefd worden en eerder sex krijgen, en niet wachten.
nou dan moet je het veilig doen en je verstand gebruiken.
wat helaas niet altijd het geval is!!!!

maar het is toch beter dat ze het van hun pa en/of ma horen dan van hun vriendjes en vriendinnen in de buurt of op het schoolplein. 
want wat je dan gaat krijgen is dat ze gaan experimenteren !!!!!!!!!! 

ze weten niet hoe en wat, ze doen misschien iets wat ze niet willen doen, ze doen het niet veilig, jah en dan krijg je van die enge ziektes of meisjes raken zwanger, dat wordt thuis niet geaccepteerd, ze rent van huis.......... 

daarom beter voorkomen dan genezen.

en daarmee bedoel ik dan ook niet dat het met de ouders in details gesproken moet worden, maar er wel over kunnen praten !!!
dat is in iedergeval al een begin.

en laten we nou eerlijk zijn, als het aan de jongens ligt kunnen ze zich suf n..... en de meiden moeten zich inhouden, dat kan niet. want anders ben je een meisje van de straat.

de groeten

----------


## Mohsin

> _Geplaatst door ouazzani_ 
> *dag muhsin, 
> 
> het is wel realiteit, daar kan je niet onderuit komen.
> het is inderdaad haram, sex voor het huwlijk. 
> en het komt natuurlijk ook niet voor dat je pa en ma je 
> voorlichting geven over sex. 
> hoop trouwens van wel, maar dat lijkt me sterk !!!! 
> 
> ...


Salam,

Zo te zien heb je de helft van deze discussie gevolgd.

Natuurlijk weet ik dat het gebeurt. Maar zoals ik in een van mijn eerste reactie schreef, dit heeft niets met de islam te maken. Ik reageerde op de topic "Sexualiteit en Islam, veilig op vakantie". Het woord Islam hoort er niet bij te staan.

Voorlichting:
Wat verwacht je dat de ouders als voolichting geven aan hun kind? nou laat ik deze vraag anders stellen. Stel je wilt jouw dochter zo'n voolichting geven, wat ga je haar vertellen? 
Ik heb ooit ook voorlichting gehad van mijn ouders maar dat was, "Geen sex" en dat geldt ook voor mijn zusjes. Dit is voorkomen beter dan genezen.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Ik spreek alleen namens mijn persoontje en niet namens anderen.
> Lekker met elkaar kletsen betekent niet dat het emotioneel klikt.*



Lekker kletsen en/ of een diep gaand emotioneel gesprek zijn relatief eenvoudig. Je kan elkaar ontmoeten via telefoon, briefwisseling, email ed. Maar een ontmoeting in real live kan heel anders uitpakken. er is ook nog zo iets als fysieke aantrekkingskracht, de magic spark. Die is er of niet. Daarnaast moet je ook nog eens dezelfde sexuele behoeften hebben. Die kunnen toch redelijk uiteen liggen, of sexuele belemmeringen. De een wil er aan werken en staat er voor open, de ander totaal niet.

----------


## chahrazaad

> _Geplaatst door Meknes84_ 
> *Je wilde argumenten, zie hier beste Mohsin. Als jij denkt dat de Islam geen verschillende stromingen kent, ik zal je paar opnoemen:
> 
> Er zijn verschillende stromingen binnen de vroege islam die een gevarieerd antwoord geven op de vraag hoe de soevereine macht van God zich verhoudt tot de verantwoordelijkheid van de mens. 
> (Anton Wessels, Islam verhalenderwijs) 
> 
> Kharidjieten 
> 
> De weglopers (Kharidjieten) hebben een belangrijke impuls aan de ontwikkeling van theologische discussies gegeven. ... De weglopers (Kharidjieten) beweren dat een moslim die een grote zonde begaat een ongelovige (kafir) is geworden. ... Zij die voor veel terreur verantwoordelijk waren naar medemoslims, die zij niet als moslims zagen, waren zeer tolerant ten opzichte van niet-moslims. Zij erkenden joden en christenen gelijk aan moslims indien zij de geloofsbelijdenis uitspraken met als modificatie : Mohammed is de gezant voor de Arabieren, niet voor ons. 
> ...



Beste meknes,

Niemand zal hier kunnen ontkennen dat er verschillende stromingen binnen de Islam zijn en zullen zijn. De profeet (Allah's zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft dit ruim 1400 jaar geleden ook al bekend gemaakt. 
De profeet heeft bekend gemaakt dat de Joden in 71 groeperingen verdeeld zijn, (iftarakat aljahoedoe fi ihda wa sab3iena firka), de Christenen in 72 groeperingen en dat wij moslims ons in 73 groeperingen gaan opstellen. KOLOHOM FI NAAR ILLA WAHIDA: Allen zullen in de hel branden behalve n. De sahaba (metgezellen) vroegen aan de profeet welke firqa dit is en hij antwoordde: dat is de firqa die leeft zoals ik en mijn metgezellen leef. 
Dit is dan ook meteen mijn commentaar over jou opmerking (met de tijd meegaan). Dus ondanks al die groeperingen weten wij inchaallah de juiste pad te volgen: leven zoals de profeet en zijn metgezellen hebben geleefd. (Je moet hieronder niet verstaan dat wij niet mee moeten gaan met de wetenschappelijke ontwikkelingen en dergelijke) En tot slot: ALHARAMO BAYIN, WA ALHALALO BAYIN. We kunnen het bedrijven van sex voor het huwelijk(zinaa) niet bestempelen met "met de tijd meegaan". 

Wasalamoe 3alaikoem

----------


## miss piggy

ik heb hier verder niets meer aan toe te voegen ...maasha Allah

----------


## fdiwa

:oog:  
mohcin om het maar op z'n marokaans te zeggen ma3idie men sellik!!!
ik wou dat er meer jongeren jouw mening delen dan zou de wereld er wat beter uit zien,
maar helaas tegen woordig is alle monkar gewoon geworden waar je ook bent  :frons:  
ik hoop dat onze toekomstige kinderen insah allah betere keuzes zullen maken dan ons

groeten fdiwa

----------


## ahmed710



----------


## gelovig

asalaam 
beste moshin ik heb alle reacties gevolgt blijf zo verder doen jij bent in iedergeval op de goede weg allah ihafdek.
wat de meeste betreft zijn zwaar afgedwaalt ieder zijn keuze natuurlijk maar als je niet weet over wat je praat laat dan aub de islam er tussen uit want je zondigd alleen maar en brengt de jongeren in twijfel.
wat ik ook opmerk is dat in holland de jeugd het meeste is afgedwaalt van de islam 70% kent zijn eigen moedertaal niet en dat vind ik erg
 :tranen:

----------


## big brother

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Ja, in de heilige koran staat er inderdaad veel over. maar in de heilige koran staat ook dat je geen sex voor het huwelijk mag hebben en laat staan een vriend hebben en pil gebruiken...Haal de heilige koran er niet bij als je niet weet waar jij het over hebt. 
> Ik snap eht doel van deze interviews niet en wat maroc.nl hier mee wil bereiken.
> Ik denk dat islamitische meisjes en jongens heel goed weten wat goed is en wat fout is en daar hebben ze maroc.nl met deze bullshit echt niet nodig.
> 
> groeten,*


 ok  :hardlach:  dan mohsin!!met jou kan ik praten!!

----------


## big brother

JIJ BENT NODIG


> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Niet iedereen heeft na zijn scheiding zin om het hele verloof en trouwcircus nog eens door te maken. Er komt een leeftijd dat dingen wat anders liggen als je nog jong en maagd bent.
> 
> Waarom zou je met iemand een relatie blijven houden als het emotioneel gezien wel klikt maar sexueel gezien absoluut niet? Daar kan je maar op een manier achter komen en dat is om het gewoon met elkaar te doen.*


  :boos:  JIJ BENT NODIG !!!!!!!!!!!!  :knife_head:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door MaRjO_ 
> *Maar is het dan niet zo dat er al lang geleden soeras verdwenen zijn?? Toen de Koran werd neergeschreven, vele jaren nadat de profeet overleden was, en men ging vechten over wie de juiste verzen had e.d. en er heel wat mensen vermoord waren en de 'winnaar' zijn versie opschreef, is er toch al heel wat verdwenen?*


Mens, waar haal je deze onzin vandaan?
Ben je gevallen ofzo?

jalatief 3la le kdoub,

ga trg slapen alsjeblieft  :auw:

----------


## moslima:D

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Ja dat klopt. Ik was maagd tot mijn huwelijk. En daar ben ik trots op.
> Bij ons thuis is er geen verschil tussen een man of vrouw. Als mijn moeder van mijn zusje verwacht dat ze maagd blijft dan verwachtte ze dat ook van mij.*


ben het hellemaal met je eens want je moet geen onderscheid maken tussen meisjes en jongens het is haram voor allebij om sex voor het huwlijk te hebben

----------


## ikalawen

mohsin je hebt gelijk jongen!!!!!!! maar wat doe je er aan?? al deze sites zijn in joodse handen...........met doel mensen op het slechte pad brengen!!!!!!!! sai jtin!!!!


> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Wat ik bedoelde met Islam was oa:
> 
> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=107918
> 
> 
> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=107920
> 
> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=107921
> ...


  :stomp:

----------


## zulaiga

Groot gelijk Mohsin;gemeenschap voor het huwelijk is heel haram,ook een relatie voor huwelijk is haram.
Zowel voor vrouwen als voor mannen ;vergeet deze laatste vooral niet ,want hoeveel halfbloedjes lopen hier rond ZONDER VADER???????

----------


## manhaje_el7aqq

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Salaam Ghizoe,
> 
> Ga mij nou niet vertellen dat wat er op deze site staat iets met de Islam te maken heeft. Lees maar goed welke vragen aan die dames zijn gesteld. 
> Heb je relatie? Net of een relatie binnen de islam wel mag.
> Praat je met je "partner" over sex en soa en weet ik veel allemaal...
> is dit wat jij een goede bijdrag noemt???
> We moeten niet gaan doen alsof dit heel normaal is geworden, en natuurlijk worden zulke onderwerpen niet binnen onze families besproken..Ik zie het al voor mezelf een moeder die tegen haar dochter zegt: heee Laila, je moet wel pil gebruiken als je sex hebt met je vriend...of en vader die tegen zijn zoon adviseert om condooms te gaan gebruiken.
> Het enige wat mijn moeder hierover tegen me zei was: Ba3ad a waldi 3la bnaat la7ram o matfallach 3la bnaaat nass. 
> ...


Assalamoe'alaikoem wara7matulahi wabarakatuhoe

ik ben het helemaal met de broeder eens.
want wat is het voordeel dat we hieruit kunnen halen.. kunnen we leringen uittrekken.. zoja welke zijn dat?

ik bedoel je kan modern zijn.. je leeft hoe je wilt, maar om dan de Qoran hierbij te betrekken dan vind ik wel kwalijk. wallahoe moesta'aan

ik denk wel dat je het goed bedoelt.. wallahoe ta'ala a3lam
maar ik denk dan dat je het fout hebt over de vragen die je steldt.

ik zou dan beginnen met eerst kennis opdoen, en zodra je daar genoeg voldoende over beschikt.. dat je daar dan wat mee doet.. we kunnen allemaal een topic beginnen met een onderwerp waar we zelf geen kaas van hebben gegeten, maar tjaa dat is denk ik niet de bedoeling.. toch?

moehim.. hier mn mening.. het was niet de bedoeling om iemand te kwetsen het is alleen een stukje nasie7a voor de topicstartster... verder doe je ermee wat je wil.. moge Allah mij vergeven als ik iets verkeerds heb geschreven..

fie amanie Allah

wassalamoe'alaikoem wara7matulahi wabarakatuhoe

----------


## Swoesie

Het openlijk praten over seks is niet alleen in de islamitische gemeenschap een taboe. Het geldt voor Alle Godsdiensten, Culturen en de huidige Beschavingen. Mensen hebben geleerd vooral de geneugten des levens te Verbergen. Breek ons de bek niet open over Zelfbevrediging.!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ik ervaar Sex als een symfonie orkest, de Mensen zijn de Orkestleden.
De vraag is: Wie maakt de Beste muziek ?????  :stout:

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door Mo&Fa_ 
> *Uit onderzoek blijkt dat Islamitische meiden meer moeite hebben met het praten met hun partner over seksuele risicos (zwangerschap/soa) en over seksuele wensen (hoe ver ga je/ wat wil je wel en wat wil je niet). Fa interviewt een aantal meiden hierover.
> 
> Fa: Heb je momenteel een relatie?
> Naima: Ja, ik heb een vriend.
> 
> Fa: Praat je wel eens met je partner over seks? 
> Naima: Ja.
> 
> ...





Is seks voor de huwelijk wel toegestaan? ik dacht het niet.
gooi de hele interview in vuilnisbak.

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *Is seks voor de huwelijk wel toegestaan? ik dacht het niet.
> gooi de hele interview in vuilnisbak.*


Stel je niet de verkeerde vraag? Moet je niet vragen: vindt sex voor het huwelijk plaats? Het antwoord daarop is ja.
Andere vraag die je moet stellen is: hoe voorkom je dat sex voor het huwelijk plaatsvindt? Door het alleen maar te verbieden? Ik denk niet dat dat werkt. Ik denk dat je moet vertellen wat de koran met 'sex' bedoelt, dat je moet vertellen waarom het is verboden, dat je moet vertellen hoe mensen (meestal mannen) proberen anderen te verleiden, zodat je het sneller doorhebt, etc.

De hele discussie wordt gevoerd op basis van idealisme, misschien zou je wat pragmatischer moeten zijn.

----------


## Sihem21

aan allen die dit lezen,


mensen waar hebben we het in godsnaam over??
dit kan toch helemaaal niet! die hele intervieuw slaat echt nergens op
die naam naima had beter veranderd kunnen worden in natashja ofzo
ik bedoel elke weldenkende moslim weet dat sex voor het huwelijk absoluut niet kan. dit is niet zonder treden. ga maar na hoeveel ziektes je kunt voorkomen door maagd te blijven tot je huwelijk. en dat het alsnog gebeurt wilt nog niet zeggen dat we dit maar normaal moeten vinden en of moeten accepteren ofzo. hell no! ik vraag me ook af wat ze nu duidelijk willen maken met dit intervieuw. wat is het doel daarvan. het slaat gewoon nergens op. maar goed dat is mijn mening..

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Sihem21_ 
> *aan allen die dit lezen,
> 
> 
> mensen waar hebben we het in godsnaam over??
> dit kan toch helemaaal niet! die hele intervieuw slaat echt nergens op
> die naam naima had beter veranderd kunnen worden in natashja ofzo
> *


*
waarom?





ik bedoel elke weldenkende moslim weet dat sex voor het huwelijk absoluut niet kan. dit is niet zonder treden. ga maar na hoeveel ziektes je kunt voorkomen door maagd te blijven tot je huwelijk. 
en dat het alsnog gebeurt wilt nog niet zeggen dat we dit maar normaal moeten vinden en of moeten accepteren ofzo. hell no! ik vraag me ook af wat ze nu duidelijk willen maken met dit intervieuw. wat is het doel daarvan. het slaat gewoon nergens op. maar goed dat is mijn mening..


*

----------


## Sihem21

omdat nelis70, natashja een niet islamitische naam is en die naima blijkbaar niet islamitische daden verricht. is netzoiets als dat wij wel eens zeggen mn vader heet toch geen kees! daarmee bedoelen we dus een beetje van mn vader gaat dat toch niet accepteren zeg maar. snappie? ik hoop dat ik je zo voldoende heb geinformeerd. zoniet dan hoor ik het wel van je. 
doei doei  :grote grijns:

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Sihem21_ 
> *omdat nelis70, natashja een niet islamitische naam is en die naima blijkbaar niet islamitische daden verricht. is netzoiets als dat wij wel eens zeggen mn vader heet toch geen kees! daarmee bedoelen we dus een beetje van mn vader gaat dat toch niet accepteren zeg maar. snappie? ik hoop dat ik je zo voldoende heb geinformeerd. zoniet dan hoor ik het wel van je. 
> doei doei *


ik snap het.
Echter: betreft het hier een verzonnen verhaal, of een interview met echt persoon?

----------


## Sihem21

hoi nelis,
Of het verhaal verzonnen is of niet durf ik niet te zeggen maar ik vind het dat hele intervieuw maar onzin. maar goed dat is mijn mening.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Sihem21_ 
> *hoi nelis,
> Of het verhaal verzonnen is of niet durf ik niet te zeggen maar ik vind het dat hele intervieuw maar onzin. maar goed dat is mijn mening. *


Als het niet verzonnen is, is het niet eerlijk om de naam te veranderen in een westerse - overigens zijn er genoeg westerlingen die maagd willen blijven tot het huwelijk, twee goede vrienden van mij zijn bijvoorbeeld nog steeds maagd, en boven de 30.
Als het niet verzonnen is, dan gaat het - zo lijkt het - over een islamitisch meisje, en dan zal je eraan moeten dat er islamitische meisjes/jongens zijn die een partner hebben waarmee ze seks hebben.

----------


## Sihem21

> _Geplaatst door Nelis70_ 
> *Als het niet verzonnen is, is het niet eerlijk om de naam te veranderen in een westerse - overigens zijn er genoeg westerlingen die maagd willen blijven tot het huwelijk, twee goede vrienden van mij zijn bijvoorbeeld nog steeds maagd, en boven de 30.
> Als het niet verzonnen is, dan gaat het - zo lijkt het - over een islamitisch meisje, en dan zal je eraan moeten dat er islamitische meisjes/jongens zijn die een partner hebben waarmee ze seks hebben.*


ik bedoel niet dat ze die naam had moeten veranderen in een westerse naam ik bedoel daarmee je gedraagt je als een westerling in die opzichte. verder ben ik me er van bewust dat er anno 2005 inderdaad genoeg islamitische meisjes en jongens zijn die seksueel actief zijn voor het huwelijk en dat betreur ik zeer. en dan zijn er meiden die zich dan operatief weer "maagd" maken. vraag me af wie ze dan voor de gek houden. ik bedoel maar maar Allah(swt) ziet alles en dat is degene waar je bang voor moet zijn toch niet voor een jongen die ergens in je 20er jaren komt binnen lopen?? maar goed dat is mijn mening. ik hoop dat je nu een beetje begrijpt wat ik bedoel nelis! doei doei!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Remco

Laat elk mens voor zichzelf uimaken wat hij of zij doet. Het gebeurt overal en in elk land. Wie maagd wil blijven >prima. Maar mensen er op veroordelen die dat niet willen vind ik onzin. Er zijn genoeg andere dingen om je druk over te maken. Het is een feit dat het gebeurt. Laat ze het dan maar veilig doen.

----------


## missy_sarahtju

Ik ben het helemaaaaal eenss met Mohcin jij weet waar je over praatt
me 3eni men selik  :knipoog:

----------


## Zenib

Beste Mohsin,

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens! Ik ben zelf 29 jaar oud nog niet getrouwd, ben helaas nog niemand tegen gekomen waarmee ik me leven wil doorbrengen. En als ik die persoon tegenkom dan is het wel zo dat ik het nut niet van daten zie. Wil je me beter leren kennen en ik zie jou ook staan kom dan maar bij me vader langs, eerder niet! Daar is de verlovingstijd voor, niet? Als je zegt dat je een moslim bent hoor je je ook naar de regels te luisteren en te hanteren! En zeg niet dat we met de tijd moeten gaan! Zoals de islam beschreven staat in de koran, zo zal de islam blijven bestaan, geen veranderingen dus! 

Salaam,
Malika

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Zenib_ 
> *Beste Mohsin,
> 
> Ik ben het helemaal met je eens! Ik ben zelf 29 jaar oud nog niet getrouwd, ben helaas nog niemand tegen gekomen waarmee ik me leven wil doorbrengen. En als ik die persoon tegenkom dan is het wel zo dat ik het nut niet van daten zie. 
> *


*
Hier spreek je jezelf tegen. Enerzijds zeg je dat je nog niemand bent tegengekomen waar jij je leven mee wil doorbrengen. Dit betekent dat jij daarin een eigen wil hebt, een eigen voorkeur, dat jij tot bepaalde mensen voelt aangetrokken, en tot bepaalde mensen niet.
Anderzijds wil je niet daten. Als je niet wil daten dan leer je dus een persoon helemaal niet kennen, dus heb je geen informatie om een keuze te maken.
Wat wil je nou, een eigen keuze kunnen maken of niet?




Wil je me beter leren kennen en ik zie jou ook staan kom dan maar bij me vader langs, eerder niet!
Daar is de verlovingstijd voor, niet? Als je zegt dat je een moslim bent hoor je je ook naar de regels te luisteren en te hanteren! En zeg niet dat we met de tijd moeten gaan! Zoals de islam beschreven staat in de koran, zo zal de islam blijven bestaan, geen veranderingen dus! 

Salaam,
Malika


*

----------


## Nrdin

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Ja, in de heilige koran staat er inderdaad veel over. maar in de heilige koran staat ook dat je geen sex voor het huwelijk mag hebben en laat staan een vriend hebben en pil gebruiken...Haal de heilige koran er niet bij als je niet weet waar jij het over hebt. 
> Ik snap eht doel van deze interviews niet en wat maroc.nl hier mee wil bereiken.
> Ik denk dat islamitische meisjes en jongens heel goed weten wat goed is en wat fout is en daar hebben ze maroc.nl met deze bullshit echt niet nodig.
> ZE bedoelt dus te zeggen . ik heb geen leven dus kraak ik maroc.nl maar af tazz
> groeten,*

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> *dus voor jou liggen de zaken heel simpel? "Ik blijf maagd tot het huwelijk"?*


Ja. 


Mijn Nederlandse vriendinnen kunnen het ook niet geloven. 

Wat?? Ben je nog maagd?? Heb je nog nooit seks gehad?? Ik moet er niet aan denken hoorr. Zonder een vriendje..nee..echt niet. 

Wat?? Heb je nog nooit alcohol gedronken?? Ook niet op feestjes?? 
Ook nooit geproefd??

Wat heb je nog nooit gerookt??

blabla. 

Wat bid je?? Maar je draagt geen hoofdoek..

Wat vast je twee keer per week?? Maar waarom??


Life is simple. Life is pure. 

I love it.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

O ja, doe ook aan Zazen. (Zen)

Hardlopen, zwaardvechten, paardrijden, schieten (japanse pijl en boog), etc.

Ben eigelijke een 'Islamitische Samoerai'. 

Maar dat heb ik die hollandse vriendinnen van mij maar niet verteld..

voordat je het weet heb je de AIVD voor je deur. 


 :jumping:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *O ja, doe ook aan Zazen. (Zen)
> 
> Hardlopen, zwaardvechten, paardrijden, schieten (japanse pijl en boog), etc.
> 
> Ben eigelijke een 'Islamitische Samoerai'. 
> 
> Maar dat heb ik die hollandse vriendinnen van mij maar niet verteld..
> 
> ...



Word up

----------


## azina

salam

wow dat was een goeie discussie waar ik hohsin helemaal gelijk geef en voor meknes84 zegt de islam ook ni dat je je medemens ervan bewust moet maken dat hij een moeslim of moeslima is en dat hij/zij leeft in een doenya dat zal vergaan . weet toch dat seks voor het huwelijk haram is ik ga je een vraag stellen zou jij blij zijn als jouw dochter (later) voor haar huwelijk seks zal hebben of hoe zou jij je voelen mocht je weten dat je zus seks heeft gehad voor haar huwelijk

dus hou je ogen open en je oren scherp en heb de islam in je hart dat is een begin naar een goed leventje 

met deze woorden wil ik eindigen 
wayalaikoem salam 
azina

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door azina_ 
> *salam
> 
> wow dat was een goeie discussie waar ik hohsin helemaal gelijk geef en voor meknes84 zegt de islam ook ni dat je je medemens ervan bewust moet maken dat hij een moeslim of moeslima is en dat hij/zij leeft in een doenya dat zal vergaan . weet toch dat seks voor het huwelijk haram is ik ga je een vraag stellen zou jij blij zijn als jouw dochter (later) voor haar huwelijk seks zal hebben of hoe zou jij je voelen mocht je weten dat je zus seks heeft gehad voor haar huwelijk
> *


*
waarom vraag je deze vragen niet over mannen? Bijvoorbeeld: hoe zou je je voelen als je broer of je zoon seks heeft gehad voor zijn huwelijk?




dus hou je ogen open en je oren scherp en heb de islam in je hart dat is een begin naar een goed leventje 

met deze woorden wil ik eindigen 
wayalaikoem salam 
azina


*

----------


## Rahim030

Hoi Naima,

ik hoop dat je bent wie ik denk !

Ik heb je nog steeds uit mijn hart verloren, ondanks de vele ingen die gebeurd zijn. Je kunt mij op [email protected] bereiken

Groet, H.....

----------


## Bureaustoel

Seks voor het huwelijk, islam, ziekten... het is en blijft een moeilijke discussie. Ik denk daarom dat er ook geen 'waarheid' bestaat. Ik begrijp het uitgangspunt van de islam heel goed en ik waardeer het ook zeer. Daarnaast moeten we onze oogkleppen afdoen en realiseren in welke tijd en maatschappij we leven. Sex voor het huwelijk komt nu eenmaal steeds vaker voor, of Allah het ons nou heeft verboden of niet! Laten we praten over hoe we deze verschrikkelijke ziekten kunnen voorkomen c.q. genezen die vaak voortkomen uit sex. Meer dan 70% van de vrouwen die abortus plegen zijn van Marokkaanse komaf. En de overvolle Blijf van mijn Lijf huizen zitten vol met Marokkaanse vrouwen. Laten we niet doen alsof alles heilig is al zouden we dat wel graag willen! Laten we niet andere mensen veroordelen omdat ze wel/geen sex hebben voor het huwelijk! Laten we elkaars mening en levenswijze RESPECTEREN! Ik vind maagdelijkheid tot het huwelijk belangrijk en ik vind dat sex voor het huwelijk ook zou moeten kunnen, maar het belangrijkste vind ik nog dat we er met elkaar over kunnen praten op een respectvolle toon! Het niveau en de respectvolle toon mis ik echter op Maroc.nl, vandaar dat ik zelden op deze site ben!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

70% van de vrouwen die abortus plegen zijn Marokkaans???
Zo, zo, uit welke toverhoed heb je die cijfers verkregen?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Bureaustoel_ 
> * Meer dan 70% van de vrouwen die abortus plegen zijn van Marokkaanse komaf.*


Ik citeer:
" In 2002 is een eind gekomen aan de stijging van het aantal tienermoeders. De
lichte daling van het aantal geboorten onder tienermeisjes kwam voor rekening
van allochtone tieners: 1 937 geboorten in 2002, tegen 2 085 in 2001. Het aantal
autochtone tieners dat een kind kreeg, bleef toenemen: van 1 484 in 2001 naar
1 579 in 2002. Toch is de kans van niet-westers allochtone meisjes om tienermoeder
te worden nog steeds vele malen groter dan die van autochtone meisjes.
In 1996 was deze kans acht keer groter, in 2002 nog ruim vijf keer.
Onder tieners van Turkse, Marokkaanse, Surinaamse en Antilliaans/Arubaanse
herkomst is de afname vooral het gevolg van betere zwangerschapspreventie.
Onder meisjes met een Surinaamse en Antilliaanse/Arubaanse achtergrond is zowel
het aantal geboorten als het aantal abortussen in 2002 beduidend afgenomen.
Abortus komt bij Marokkaanse en vooral Turkse meisjes veel minder voor dan
bij meisjes van Surinaamse en Antilliaanse/Arubaanse herkomst. Onder Turkse
tieners is het aantal abortussen vergelijkbaar met dat onder autochtone tieners.
Het abortuscijfer is, ten opzichte van het voorgaande jaar, onder Turkse
en Marokkaanse meisjes iets afgenomen."

Bron: Allochtonen in Nederland 2004, CBS


Onder deze tekst staat een mooie tabel die je kunt bekijken als je wil, pagina 21. Hierop is te zien dat van de meisjes in de leeftijd van 15-19, die van Marokkaanse afkomst zijn nog geen 10 op de 1000 abortus plegen. Van alle Marokkaanse meisjes in de leeftrijd van 15-19 jaar heeft dus nog niet 1% abortus ondergaan. Even om te laten zien dat je toverhoedcijfers niet zo realistisch zijn.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ik citeer:
> " In 2002 is een eind gekomen aan de stijging van het aantal tienermoeders. De
> lichte daling van het aantal geboorten onder tienermeisjes kwam voor rekening
> van allochtone tieners: 1 937 geboorten in 2002, tegen 2 085 in 2001. Het aantal
> autochtone tieners dat een kind kreeg, bleef toenemen: van 1 484 in 2001 naar
> 1 579 in 2002. Toch is de kans van niet-westers allochtone meisjes om tienermoeder
> te worden nog steeds vele malen groter dan die van autochtone meisjes.
> In 1996 was deze kans acht keer groter, in 2002 nog ruim vijf keer.
> ...


Als je de samenvatting na wil lezen:
http://www.cbs.nl/nl-nl/menu/themas/...04-1410-wm.htm

Dit is ook wel duidelijk:
*Aantal abortussen per 1 000 meisjes van 1519 jaar, naar herkomstgroepering*

----------


## Bureaustoel

Je hebt helemaal gelijk Dolle Fatima! Mijn excuses voor het gebruiken van cijfers die ik niet kan beargumenteren. Ik ben blij te lezen dat de cijfers veeeeel lager uitvallen dan ik had 'gedacht'. Wat ik vooral met mjn tekst probeer duidelijk te maken is dat we elkaar moeten respecteren en openstaan voor andere meningen. Bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Bureaustoel_ 
> *Je hebt helemaal gelijk Dolle Fatima! Mijn excuses voor het gebruiken van cijfers die ik niet kan beargumenteren. Ik ben blij te lezen dat de cijfers veeeeel lager uitvallen dan ik had 'gedacht'. Wat ik vooral met mjn tekst probeer duidelijk te maken is dat we elkaar moeten respecteren en openstaan voor andere meningen. Bedankt voor je reactie!*


Fair enough  :knipoog:

----------


## fahmi

Salam,

Enig wat ik hier kan toegvoegen, is dat de opvoeding door de moslims ouders zeer essenciele is. De beste manier is dat je zoon/dochter op een islamitisch opvoeding doet....op deze manier zul je nooit een probleem hebben of krijgen. Want eenmaal haram (sex voor de huwelijk etc/ misbruik/.....) zul je soon of later die problemen in je leven teget moet zien en zelf meemaken !
Mensen die gewoon elke dag bidden voor Allah, die hebben een vrede leven!
Hou het simpel en hou ajb met die cijfers en onderzoekjes.

salam,
Mo

----------


## nasdepas

Ik walg echt van de dubbele moraal bij ons moslims. En natuurlijk hebben de mannen weer de grootse mond. Staan voorop al te oordelen terwijl ze zelf alles doen wat god heeft verboden. Met alle respect Mohsin, ik begrijp je goede bedoelingen maar kom zeg....Ik denk dat mannelijke moslims (!) die maagd het huwelijk in gaan op een hand te tellen zijn, daar ben jij blijkbaar een van, walla respect, maar laten we eerlijk zijn voor vrouwen ligt het moeilijker. Tegenwoordig hebben de meeste jongeren een relatie voor ze gaan trouwen wat is er nu mis mee dat er gepraat wordt over seks en soa's etc. Zelf binnen het huwelijk en naar kinderen toe is het goed om hier over te praten. Waarom denk je anders dat het hoge percentage abortussen bij allochtone meiden is, soa's en noem maar op....OMDAT WE NIET PRATEN....in de Koran staat ook LEER! Kennis is macht. Dus laten we eens beginnen met het taboe doorbreken...La Haya fi dien!

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door Mohsin_ 
> *Ja, in de heilige koran staat er inderdaad veel over. maar in de heilige koran staat ook dat je geen sex voor het huwelijk mag hebben en laat staan een vriend hebben en pil gebruiken...Haal de heilige koran er niet bij als je niet weet waar jij het over hebt. 
> Ik snap eht doel van deze interviews niet en wat maroc.nl hier mee wil bereiken.
> Ik denk dat islamitische meisjes en jongens heel goed weten wat goed is en wat fout is en daar hebben ze maroc.nl met deze bullshit echt niet nodig.
> 
> groeten,*


er is niets mis met de pil aangezien een spermacel en een eicel nog geen kind is die de levens adem al gekregen is

beter ppil dan kind uit een gescheiden gezin

----------


## khaled7565

SALAMO ALEEKOM..KHALED UIT APELDOORN SPROENKLIJK UIT EGYPTE 38 YAAR..DAT IS MIJN FOTO .EN IK WIL OOK GRAAG JOU FOTO ZIEN..MOB.0655758899

----------


## WHO_DARES_WINS

Salaam ou Halikoum ya ayouha Moslimoen(niet voor allen by the way),

Laat degen die vrij Sex willen hebben dat doen en laat degenen die kuis willen blijven dat ook doen en Laten we zekere niet op de Troon van Ar-Rahman gaan zitten en mensen zowel vrouw als man veroordelen....beter helpen we melkaar dmv melkaar te advisere,stimuleren en motiveren!!!
Het staat zo helder als water in de Quran dat geen Sex voor de Huwelijk toegestaan is(Sura An-Nur)......mocht iemand niets van je willen aannemen qua geloof dan is het haar hem/haar eigen keuze immers ik lig niet in zijn graf en zij niet in de mijne,maar laten we echt stoppen metelkaar veroordelen.....we leven immers in een duivelse maatschappij waarin de ware EEuwige licht van Al-Malik door media vertroebeld wordt.....we worden geindoctrineerd om zoveel mogelijk maar aan te passen en ond geloof te verliezen...dat allemaal met de worden ajoh Inna Allahoe Ghafoer Arrahim,maar vergeet niet o mensen dat Allah ook sjadiedoel hiqab is.....en met woorden van ajoh het is 2007 tijden veranderen en alles moet kunnen nu soebhana Allah dat is slecht de influistering van Shaytan!!!

Vergeet niet de Profeet Mohammed (VZMH) heef gezegd over deze tijd waarin we leven: Er zal een tijd komen waarin aan de Islam vasthouden net zo is al een brandend houtskool in je handen hebben(Al habieb Rasoeloeh Allah wist immers dat deze tijd zat aan te komen)Teven heeft hij vzmh gezegd voor de pubers en de jongeren die zich vasthouden aan koran en mijn Sunnah in die tijd...deze zullen een grote beloning van hun Heer ontvangen....zij zullen bij Allah swt de status krijgen van sommige Engelen of soehaba Radiejallah Hanoem of zelfs hoger,zou je dat niet willen beste broeder of zuster...aan jouw de keuze??!Veroordeel niet maar praat tegen iemand slecht op een lieve en inspirerende toon,wellicht dat hij/zij insha Allah het van je aanneemt en tot inkeer komt!!!

In naam van God, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Zeg: "O gij ongelovigen, 

2. Ik bid niet aan, wat gij aanbidt, 

3. Noch gij bidt aan, wat ik aanbid. 

4. Noch wil ik aanbidden, wat gij aanbidt, 

5. Nogmaals gij wilt niet aanbidden wat ik aanbid. 

6. Derhalve voor u uw godsdienst en voor mij mijn godsdienst

----------


## simustafa

sallaam moelikoem morahmatillah

zuster ik ben pas lid en ik las u bericht van niet meer kunnen binnen 

ik heb een roqia voor u die u zelf kunt uitoefnen bij u zelf.
je moet wel nia doen dat het zal lukken met de wil en de macht van allah
wat niets of nieman kan genezen behalve hij.



In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.



Voor het denken dat u   met het kwade oog of siher of gevolgd ben door een tabha .
Moet u het voegende doen.

U neemt 7 bladen yoyoda bladen ( sider alagdar ) je klopt ze tot poeder.

Je doet ze in een emmer water en je giet er voldoende water bij om te kunnen van te drinken en te wassen.

En je moet het volgende souras in het water risiteren.

Alkoersi 


    {1}     {2}      {3}      {4}      {5}     {6} 
    {1}   {2}     {3}      {4}
    {1}     {2}      {3}      {4}      {5}

    {1}   {2}   {3}     {4}      {5}     {6}
           {117}       {118}     {119}
       {79}           {80}                  {81}        {82}
             {65}             {66}      {67}       {68}                 


ik hoop dat allah en zijn macht u geneest

----------

